# I miss Meldahl!



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I got a couple small hybrids today, but I had to work hard for them. I got them in close on the bottom (jigs). I lost about 3lbs of 2oz jigs in the process. Threw topwater and spoons for hours with no luck. Hopefully, it gets better as the water gets colder?


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

More than likely Meldahl will be the same Meldahl when the water cools down. I know the construction has effected the bank fisherman some but the fish will still be there in my opinion. We need some rain to get the current flowing. But I agree I don't see how anyone could fish off the bank. I am thankful that I have a boat.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome fish! True striped bass I believe, but do not want to argue about it. 

I'll take 2 of those any day!


Ohio river? Which side of town?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm assuming you were on the KY side @ Meldahl? 


Concerning Meldahl, I think it will once again be the mecca that it once was... it is just going to take some years.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> I'm assuming you were on the KY side @ Meldahl?
> 
> 
> Concerning Meldahl, I think it will once again be the mecca that it once was... it is just going to take some years.


I hope it doesn't take to many years. What do you think about boat fishing at Meldahl. Will it suffer for years too? Man I hope not.:


----------



## petie11o5 (Oct 15, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I hope it doesn't take to many years. What do you think about boat fishing at Meldahl. Will it suffer for years too? Man I hope not.:


What has been up with Meldahl lately? I remember going down there 3-4 years ago and doing decent...has the fishing slowed there? What do you think the cause is?


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the biggest problem with meldahl right now is the very low water level. I have never seen it at 13-14 feet.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The draw of a tailrace for fish is all of that rushing, oxygenated water.


That ain't happenin'. It's not going to be happening for at least a couple years due to the hydroelectric facility being put into place. I don't know the workings of the system but I'm sure once it's up and running & new concrete has been poured, the flow will once again be regulated in such a manner that it will draw the fish in great numbers, as seen at other facilities. 


Or at least, I hope so.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I was not at Meldahl. I dont think that Meldahl will be fishable from shore for years? I was at another dam on the Ohio. Ive been catching Ohio River white bass, hybrids, and stripers for over 15 years, and I still cant really tell the difference. Small = white bass, medium = hybrid, and large = striper. I know that it is not very accurate, but it works for me.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Rooster said:


> I was not at Meldahl. I dont think that Meldahl will be fishable from shore for years? I was at another dam on the Ohio. Ive been catching Ohio River white bass, hybrids, and stripers for over 15 years, and I still cant really tell the difference. Small = white bass, medium = hybrid, and large = striper. I know that it is not very accurate, but it works for me.


Body shape & head size are my two indicators. Both of those match a striped bass in your case, and it has the perfect (and dark) stripes to boot. 


The hybrids come in so many shapes & sizes sometimes it's really tough to tell.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I saw this fish today & it reminded me of yours:












I have been hearing quite a few success stories coming out of the area tailraces. 

Nice job.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> I saw this fish today & it reminded me of yours:
> 
> I have been hearing quite a few success stories coming out of the area tailraces.
> 
> Nice job.


Pure striper!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Pulled into the Meldahl Dam entrance today after fishing above the dam.
Just wanted to check things out.
Not much to see. There is an access road that is located just on the other side of the RR tracks that leads to the sandbar area, but there is no access to the dam area at all.

Lots of earthmoving going on.


----------

